# Whats the diff between Recent and Latest



## Alohabob (May 15, 2017)

posts?


----------



## tack (May 15, 2017)

Latest posts filters out threads you're caught up on. Recent shows everything based on date, regardless of whether or not you've read it.


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2017)

It's funny how this keeps coming up from time to time.

As sateted, and maybe in different words: if you click on Recent, you will get all posts, regardless of whether you have previously viewed them or not. And you should also notice that those post that you recently viewed will be in a "non bold" font compared to the other posts.

If you click on Latest, you will get all the Recent posts, EXCEPT those that you have recently viewed.

Look at some threads in the Recent view, and then go look again to the Latest selection and you will (should) see the difference.


----------

